# Should I bring one or both budgies to the vet?



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I've got an appointment booked for on sunday for my girl petal because she has recently lost 10 grams. The consultation is only for her. However the vet clinic is an hour away. Last time I took her, I was getting a check up for both birds. I'm just wondering if I should bring Belle along to keep her company on the trip since it's so long, or should she be fine on her own? I'm just wanting to reduce the stress as much as possible.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd bring Belle along with Petal if it were me. 
It will definitely reduce the stress level for Petal.

I generally take two birds in even if the appointment is just for one.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I do the same, especially if the one going to the vet has a strong bond with another, I take them both.:yes:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I almost always take both. I used to take just Lemon to get her nails done but it would always cause her so much distress so I started taking Sweetie along as well so he could comfort her after her 'ordeal'. Works like a charm.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I agree. Also I hope Petal feels better!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to let us know in this thread how Petal is doing after her appointment.

Best wishes to your little girl. :hug:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Back from the vet. During the physical exam the vet couldn't find everything wrong except for her obvious weight loss. One cause could be that she is very hormonal at the moment so a lot of her energy is going into her body preparing to make eggs. So I'm reducing her daylight hours to 8 and gonna rearrange the cage. I'm hoping her weight will stabilise and then she will gradually gain the weight back again. That is one possibility. I need to weigh her every 2-3 days and if she continues to consistently loose like another 4 grams then we're going to have to get a bunch of blood work and xrays done which is going to cost me around 600 dollars. 

Now unfortunately, I don't have that money. I've been unemployed for several months and I thought I would get a job ages ago and I would be okay. But I haven't and my vet fund is running low. It's getting to the point where I'm only just able to afford food for them. So far my financial situation has just gotten worse and worse and I can't keep waiting longer in the hopes I'm going to get a job. My boyfriend is happy to pay for the birds food, but that still leaves vet expenses, both present and future. My last resort is to ask my parents if they will take over the financial responsibilities for my birds until I can get a job, however I doubt they will. They are of the opinion that because my budgies cost 20 dollars, they aren't worth taking to the vet which I find simply appalling. 

If my parents do not want to take care of the financial side of things then there are really only two ways that this can go. 

1. If this really is just a hormonal issue and Petal's weight stabilises then improves, I will go ahead and re-home both birds. 

2. If Petal continues to loose weight then I will have no choice but to euthanise her because I cannot afford all those tests, and then I will re-home Belle. 

I'm really angry at myself for letting it get this far with my finances but I can't do anything about that now, all I can do is what is best for my birds. 

There is always the chance that my parents will agree to cover the financial side until I get a job and everything will be fine but, that seems to be the least likely outcome. 

Anyway this is just to update you all on what is going on here. 

Oh and just an extra fun thing to stress me out today, during the examination, one of Petals claws got caught on the cloth the vet was holding her with, and that claw was accidentally ripped off. It clotted quickly but then on the way home she nibbled on it and it started bleeding again. Once we got home, I applied corn starch and contacted the vet. They said to keep an eye on her, she hasn't lost too much blood, and to put them to bed early so that Petal will hopefully leave it alone long enough for it heal over a bit. The claw should grow back just fine. But yeah, thats what happened today.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi IHeartPieds

Modern day life is really tough, unemployment and it’s fall out can really hurt :hug:- Here in the UK, there are a number of charities that provide free or reduced cost veterinary treatment for owners fulfilling certain criteria; have a new internet search to see what may possibly be available around you.
If that fails, then also research bird rescue/sanctuaries to see whether they would still take in Petal - they may have access to free or low cost veterinary care.

Best of luck, I have everything crossed that the hormonal interventions will work :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope your parents will be willing to help you out financially until you are able to find work.
If not, Julia has offered some excellent suggestions. 
Sending lots of prayers and healing thoughts for a full recovery for Petal and wishing you success in your job search. :hug:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice and support guys. If I do have to re-home them, I'm going to ask my avian vet if they are able to help, perhaps one of their clients who owns birds will be willing to take my two girls on. I'm trying to do everything I can to keep my birds. I'm exploring other ways of making money, including selling clay figurines I make on etsy as well as at local markets. I'm fortunate in this case that I still live with my parents, because my only financial responsibilities at this point are my animals, so every cent of money I earn goes towards them at the moment.


----------

